# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] παλιό hardware, 2 επιτραπέζιοι-office υπολογιστές, κάρτα ήχου creative

## ibanezbass

Πωλούνται διάφορα εξαρτήματα(τα πάντα εκτός από σκληρούς δίσκους) εποχής pentium 4 και ddr1-ddr2

Τροφοδοτικά 10ευρώ
Μνήμες Ram (ddr1 ή ddr2) σε ζεύγη συνολικά 1gb ή λιγότερο 5ευρώ/ζεύγος
Επεξεργαστές (κυρίως pentium 4) 5ευρω/τμχ
Κάρτες γραφικών, cd drive 5ευρώ/τμχ
Διάφορα ανεμιστηράκια, καλώδια κλπ

Δύο υπολογιστές επιτραπέζιοι(που ακουμπάει από πάνω η οθόνη), ένας lenovo και ένας dell με χαρακτηριστικά της τάξης pentium 4 και 1 ή 2gb ram. (όποιος ενδιαφέρεται θα του στείλω φωτογραφίες και ακριβή χαρακτηριστικά). 30ευρώ έκαστος

Κάρτα ήχου Creative soundblaster audigy 2 sb0240 μαζί με μπροστινό πάνελ(χωρίς τηλεκοντρόλ) 15ευρώ
cREATIVE.jpg


Για ό,τι έχετε απορία ρωτήστε με, δυστυχώς είναι δύσκολο να γράψω αναλυτικά όλα τα πράγματα που υπάρχουν.
Οι τιμές θεωρώ πως είναι λογικές, παρόλα αυτά συζητήσιμες, για να φεύγουν.

Για όποιον πάρει πολλά πράγματα θα γίνουν καλύτερες τιμές.

Τα πράγματα βρίσκονται Λάρισα αλλά ανεβαίνω συχνά Θεσσαλονίκη.
Μόνο χέρι με χέρι

----------

